# Computer can't restore to restore point



## simon1 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm trying to use system restore to go back to a restore point the the computer created itself. When I do it, the PC tells me that the computer was unable to restore to this point. I have tried others but with the same problem. Anyone know why it won't restore?


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

A lot of factors can also enter into it. How far back are you trying to go? What kind of changes have you made to your system since that last restore point?

What kind of problem are you having that you need to Restore from? If you've accidentally created some serious system changes, that could be preventing SR from going back. You might have to try fixing the problems (s) first, as much as possible anyway, before SR can kick in and try to fix the rest. That 'might' work. 

Or...SR itself has "broken" in some way, if you really haven't done much to cause serious system differences from now and when you want to go back.

I guess I'm saying we need more information to figure this out.


----------



## simon1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Nothing too serious. I installed and then uninstalled a couple of programs a few times and I thought it might be better to do a restore in the end because I know that when you do this it can screw around with the registry. Just trying to keep things a bit cleaner.

I was only trying to go back a day or so but it doesn't want to know.

There was a Microsoft update that had been installed since the last restore point but I don't know if that makes any difference.

I'm using XP Pro on a Dell X1 Latitude laptop.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello simon1 :smile:

Are you running Norton. See here

There are lots of other suggestions here

.


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just an idea but I have come across a few of my friends & family with the same sort of problem. On XP though not Vista. For some reason they couldn't restore back to previous restore points. What worked for them was logging in under safe mode then trying to restore. It worked for them & I can vouch for that as I was there when I did it.lol


----------



## simon1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Trent and Dunedin,

The safe-mode worked well. I couldn't find anything else on Dunedin's website suggestion that seemed to be related to my laptop (good site BTW!) so if nothing else, I can always do it this way from now on.

Thanks!


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.Take care.:wave:


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

simon1 said:


> Thanks Trent and Dunedin,
> 
> The safe-mode worked well. I couldn't find anything else on Dunedin's website suggestion that seemed to be related to my laptop (good site BTW!) so if nothing else, I can always do it this way from now on.
> 
> Thanks!


You can try this to see if SR will work normally again. Go into My Computer, Properties, System Restore. Turn off SR. That will delete all your restore points. Just for good measure, reboot and then go turn SR back on again. When you turn it back on, SR will create a new restore point. Now see if you can use that restore point normally without going into Safe Mode.


----------

